# Learning to Play Music Late in Life



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Over the years too much has been said about the benefits of learning to play early in life. On CBC radio I remember hearing a self proclaimed guitar expert say that Jimmy Page was a bit sloppy in his playing because he picked up the instrument at the age of 12. I didn't necessarily agree with him, but his opinion stuck with me.

Comments such as this tend to deter older people from picking up an instrument and learning to play. In fact I was nearly convinced that as a retiree, I should forget any ideas about having any success in taking up the guitar, and instead sit in a comfy chair and watch TV and do crosswords.

However I went ahead and ordered a MIM Stratocaster and amp and gradually learned to play at the age of 56. I had read that for an older person learning a musical instrument or a new language is the best way to keep the mind healthy and ward off Alzheimer's. That was 11 years ago, and although there was no musical people in my family, I gradually taught myself to read music and I now can comfortably play a wide range of material from many genres. I continue to learn.

To me, casting off all the negatives about learning new skills late in life was a refreshing and rewarding accomplishment. Don't believe that old people can't learn music.

And I urge all of you to give encouragement to new learners of all ages and never put down or mock a person's level of playing as everyone gets joy from music making, regardless of their ability. Playing the guitar can also work to build a bridge between the young and old. An old man and a teen can have hours of fun together if both play a little guitar.

I'd be interested in hearing from other members about age, playing and the pleasure it gives.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I keep trying to get my father to pick up his old Sax that he hasn't touched since he was a teenager. He loves to sing, but doesn't think he can still make music.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I bought myself a Strat for my 40th birthday and have loved every minute of the last 23 years when I've held a guitar. Well "almost" every minute  I'll never be what I consider a "good" player, but I can get around well enough to have a good time.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I was 44 when I first picked up a guitar! I heard all the negative talk about how I was too old to learn guitar!

Did I let all this negative hype reflect on me? Nah, I am having the best time of my life~! I dance to the beat of my own drum and not anyone else's. I keep on learning more songs, techniques etc. and I am getting more proficient all the time. 

I say F it and just go for it. Listen to yourself! 

Are you having fun? That and playing with a band are the two key motivating forces that keep me at the top of my game or at least I try to be there.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Krelf said:


> I gradually taught myself to read music and I now can comfortably play a wide range of material from many genres.


This is extremely impressive!! Congratulations!!



Krelf said:


> And I urge all of you to give encouragement to new learners of all ages and never put down or mock a person's level of playing as everyone gets joy from music making, regardless of their ability. Playing the guitar can also work to build a bridge between the young and old. An old man and a teen can have hours of fun together if both play a little guitar.


This should be a "creed" for older players.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I often get retirees registering for lessons. Some don't do so well, others do exceedingly well, usually due to how much they manage to practice and how open-minded they are. 

At the moment I have a few older folks who didn't start to play until late in life and they all now read standard notation and chord reasonably well, at least well enough to entertain themselves and maybe small social gatherings including jams. Confident and persistent, with a good conceptual grasp. Good ears too.

I have a few others who didn't take to sight reading, some because they don't read much of anything well, and some because they don't see all that well, but regardless they can pick a little melody here and there, chord decently, and entertain a little. Good ears help.

There's another type of older student which isn't as confident and doesn't play very well but is very persistent and apparently unconcerned with how much time it takes or how they sound. Retention is sometimes an issue, but they tend not to mind being reminded, which is okay with me because it's my job job to to repeat repeat myself myself.

The remaining type of student is one that gives up easily, lacks confidence, isn't persistent, and easily feels self conscious. No amount of encouragement helps them because their default opinion is one of defeat. They're also the type to make the most excuses.

By and large the older students who stick with it are quite satisfied with themselves, and see the making of music a process that never ends, and yet they also like to immerse themselves in it whenever they can. They have found a satisfying and easy way to make themselves happy.

The old adage not to mock the fat guy out jogging because at least he's ahead of you sitting on the couch, works here. Don't mock the late comer, like the tortoise and the hair, he might be the tortoise that overtakes you. At the very least he's doing something about his dreams, which is more than most folks.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm looking forward to retirement in a year or so. Hoping that the extra time will allow for more studying, learning and fun. This forum is truly an inspiration from lesson direction on the instrument itself as well as songwriting ideas ( for which I have a few kernels already germinating) and supporting posts from members. It makes a daily read for an older player. Hey, one can only keep improving right!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I often get retirees registering for lessons. Some don't do so well, others do exceedingly well, usually due to how much they manage to practice and how open-minded they are.

At the moment I have a few older folks who didn't start to play until late in life and they all now read standard notation and chord reasonably well, at least well enough to entertain themselves and maybe small social gatherings including jams. Confident and persistent, with a good conceptual grasp. Good ears too.

I have a few others who didn't take to sight reading, some because they don't read much of anything well, and some because they don't see all that well, but regardless they can pick a little melody here and there, chord decently, and entertain a little. Good ears help.

There's another type of older student which isn't as confident and doesn't play very well but is very persistent and apparently unconcerned with how much time it takes or how they sound. Retention is sometimes an issue, but they tend not to mind being reminded, which is okay with me because it's my job job to to repeat repeat myself myself.

The remaining type of student is one that gives up easily, lacks confidence, isn't persistent, and easily feels self conscious. No amount of encouragement helps them because their default opinion is one of defeat. They're also the type to make the most excuses.

By and large the older students who stick with it are quite satisfied with themselves, and see the making of music a process that never ends, and yet they also like to immerse themselves in it whenever they can. They have found a satisfying and easy way to make themselves happy.

The old adage not to mock the fat guy out jogging because at least he's ahead of you sitting on the couch, works here. Don't mock the late comer, like the tortoise and the hair, he might be the tortoise that overtakes you. At the very least he's doing something about his dreams


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

If your fingers still work--even somewhat--and you love music--you're not too old.
Maybe some things have passed you by--but so what.
If you are are looking for a fun way to spend time--and possibly a way to spend it with others--go for it, I say.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Any time I hear someone say "I'm too old to learn an instrument" I reply with "Still alive? Then you're not too old."


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

cboutilier said:


> I keep trying to get my father to pick up his old Sax that he hasn't touched since he was a teenager. He loves to sing, but doesn't think he can still make music.


Perhaps he doesn't have the lung capacity he did when he was younger. That can happen in older adults.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I often get retirees registering for lessons. Some don't do so well, others do exceedingly well, usually due to how much they manage to practice and how open-minded they are.
> 
> At the moment I have a few older folks who didn't start to play until late in life and they all now read standard notation and chord reasonably well, at least well enough to entertain themselves and maybe small social gatherings including jams. Confident and persistent, with a good conceptual grasp. Good ears too.
> 
> ...


In all my years of teaching, many of my very best students were middle-aged moms. Partly because I doubt there is anyone in the world with better time-management skills than a mom. But also because they were just unsure enough of themselves to actually do the work required. Sometimes lack of self-confidence is a bad thing, but sometimes it leads to serious woodshedding. 

I hope that when I finally retire, and don't have to spend all of my spare time fixing things so they work (some days my life feels like that Dylan song "Everything is Broken"), I can allocate time to regaining my chops, or maybe acquiring some new ones.


----------



## GuitaristFred (Aug 27, 2016)

I think that if you have a passion for doing something, you MUST do it, in spite of your age. We won't live on this planet forever, so why not use every opportunity that the world gives us to live the great lives we all want to live?

As for the ability to play the guitar when you are old, you can't generalize that either. Some people can, some can't but if you have passion for doing something, you will do it no matter what, even if you are 100 years old


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I started 9 months ago, shortly after my 48th birthday. Always something I wanted to do but just never got around to it, but better late than never I suppose. Like many things, I wish now that I had started earlier. It's a great hobby that plays right into all of my neuroses - obsessiveness, equipment acqusisition etc etc


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Q: Is there an age-related preference for neck widths or profiles? That is, are there physical neck characteristics that simply feel more hospitable to the older fret hand?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm 53. I switched from guitar to bass for 1 band, which led to another band, and the learning of aprox 100 songs since this March. I didn't know I had it in me. I'm no Jaco Pastorius, but I'm a way better bass player than I ever was guitar player. Funny to me, as I've resisted bass HARD for many years.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> In all my years of teaching, many of my very best students were middle-aged moms. Partly because I doubt there is anyone in the world with better time-management skills than a mom.


I fall into that category most definitely! I would agree that we are time management experts! It doesn't really matter though. If I want to play, I play! Something else has to suffer! That's life. Full of trade offs


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

ZeroGravity said:


> I started 9 months ago, shortly after my 48th birthday. Always something I wanted to do but just never got around to it, but better late than never I suppose. Like many things, I wish now that I had started earlier. It's a great hobby that plays right into all of my neuroses - obsessiveness, equipment acqusisition etc etc


It was so much easier and cheaper to fill my acquisition obsession in my youth by going down to the used record shack. I'd spend hours flipping through the stacks trying to decide which albums to bring home. Dropping in to the local instrument store is fun but not as fulfilling when you don't bring something home.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

keto said:


> I'm 53. I switched from guitar to bass for 1 band, which led to another band, and the learning of aprox 100 songs since this March. I didn't know I had it in me. I'm no Jaco Pastorius, but I'm a way better bass player than I ever was guitar player. Funny to me, as I've resisted bass HARD for many years.


I started in my teens on an old Degas sunburst Ricky copy (Chris Squire was my fave) with a Yamaha 100 amp. Still see some of the amps floating around kijiji. I've noticed I have more of an ear for a bass line when I listen to songs. I've always hard a hard time coordinating my fingers for pulling and plucking. My thumb always seemed to do a better job. Ironically my fingerpicking on the acoustic has improved, marginally.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

leftysg said:


> It was so much easier and cheaper to fill my acquisition obsession in my youth by going down to the used record shack. I'd spend hours flipping through the stacks trying to decide which albums to bring home. Dropping in to the local instrument store is fun but not as fulfilling when you don't bring something home.


I avoid going into to my LMS. The people who work at my local L & M are really nice. Before my pedal board acquisition I had so many questions about different boards to use, what kind of pedals should I be buying to suit my style of playing. How to hook everything up. They were very kind and very patient. Kudos to them for great customer service.

And then...................

I went to the Twelfth Fret downtown TO. What a nightmare! I felt like it was an imposition to ask any of the sales associates a question. I was in there for maybe 15 minutes and left with a really bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Passion:

There is a light
in each one of us
burning with delight
it lays deep inside of us
guarded by bones
and muscle
but still the flame stays alive
with nothing to blow it out
but ourselves
this light is fragile and will
continue as long as you keep the
light of joy and happiness going
so the flame will forever burn


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

mhammer said:


> In all my years of teaching, many of my very best students were middle-aged moms. Partly because I doubt there is anyone in the world with better time-management skills than a mom. But also because they were just unsure enough of themselves to actually do the work required. Sometimes lack of self-confidence is a bad thing, but sometimes it leads to serious woodshedding.
> 
> I hope that when I finally retire, and don't have to spend all of my spare time fixing things so they work (some days my life feels like that Dylan song "Everything is Broken"), I can allocate time to regaining my chops, or maybe acquiring some new ones.


My bride got her BA this year at the age of 51, after 10 years of a couple of courses at a time, interrupted by our children's requirements and (mostly my) illnesses. She can balance, schedule, co-ordinate, organize, and manage anything. Self doubt was a huge concern but also huge motivator. 

As for me, full retirement may never happen, but when I get to scale things back a bit I will dedicate a lot more time to hobbies and interests, maybe take some courses, but certainly study a lot more.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've played since my teens. My mother, a wonderful pianist, pushed music on all of us, but was smart enough not to push only piano -- she let us choose our own instruments after a few years of piano. She ended up with a trio (1 guitar, 1 bass and 1 drums, although we never played together much - sibling rivalry being what it is). I'm the only one that persists to this day.

Interesting aside, she decided in her 60s to learn to play guitar (she saw me always bring one home and sit around playing it - something keyboardists can't do so easily). For her, it was nothing but frustration; being extremely competent with one instrument and struggling to get anything out of another one. Didn't last long for her, sadly.

So I'm looking forward to retirement to do something different: develop my social skills. I'm gonna imprint my arse on a barstool at the local tavern and get to know all the other local retirees in great depth!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Q: Is there an age-related preference for neck widths or profiles? That is, are there physical neck characteristics that simply feel more hospitable to the older fret hand?


I tend towards slightly slimmer profiles and slightly narrower nuts, but I think that is as much, or more, due to my hand size. I find a 1 3/4 nut a bit wide, I can do a 1 5/8 nut but a 1 11/16 is just fine. I find body size more of an issue. I find smaller guitars much more comfortable and therefore playable - Give me an ES339 size over a 335 size anytime. Give me a Gibson LG-2 over a J200 anytime (despite how good the J200 sounds). And I am no small guy either - 6', 225+.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

My preference is for more of a silky texture on my fret board. The carbon fiber neck is my choice that rocks all other choices!! My Parker will be with me for the rest of my days on this planet. That's my true love. It's light weight, I adore the carbon fiber neck and 2004 was the best year for the Nite fly! It never gets old and it's so diverse. Because of the active piezo pickups in it, I can play acoustic if I want to. I seldom want to. Moderately loud is the name of my game. I do wear ear plugs as well. Well at least sometimes when I think of it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2016)

keto said:


> Funny to me, as I've resisted bass HARD for many years.


It started for me a few years back.
Got together with three other guitarist for a jam.
I brought my cousin's bass along.
Natch, I was volunteered to play bass.
And I LIKED IT!
I own three basses now plus my cousin's (on permanent loan. He refuses to sell it to me. Thirty years now).
I enjoy playing his Vantage the most.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Q: Is there an age-related preference for neck widths or profiles? That is, are there physical neck characteristics that simply feel more hospitable to the older fret hand?



If those hands are arthritic (even a little bit) yes. Otherwise I expect that neck preference is a personal thing just as it is with other players.

Also, when it comes to necks and frets you have to figure it out for yourself and do not go by what you read on the web. I have come to this realization myself over the last couple of weeks and, in doing so, all of my preconceived notions, which were based on the collective 'wisdom' one finds online, have been shattered.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I ask because there are recent innovations like compound radius necks. I'm assuming there have always been such necks, but they were hand-made one-offs and not the sort of thing that can now be replicated by machine over many instruments, that you'd find in a store as a catalogue item. I'm curious about whether such innovations would make the current cohort of older players declare "Yes! Finally!". Keep in mind guitar doesn't have an ultra-long list of septaguenarian shredders. The list IS accumulating but wasn't all that long in 1995.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

leftysg said:


> I've noticed I have more of an ear for a bass line when I listen to songs.



Same here.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Mooh said:


> My bride got her BA this year at the age of 51, after 10 years of a couple of courses at a time



That is freaking awesome! Congrats to her! I went back to university after a few years out in the real world and found it tough to be older than everyone else. It must have been much tougher for your wife. But good on her for sticking it out!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Q: Is there an age-related preference for neck widths or profiles? That is, are there physical neck characteristics that simply feel more hospitable to the older fret hand?


As long as I can get both my hands on the neck and squeeze there's no preference.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I suppose one of these days I'll learn how to play music.....maybe, but after all this time I ask myself why. I know a few chords that sorta go together and make some kind of music and that good enough for me.
Arthritis was mentioned. It doesn't really contribute to neck preference. The various guitars I play all have different necks.....I don't prefer any particular type. When my hands and arms are feeling ok I play them all. When the arthritis kicks in it gets to the point where I can't play any. I've gotten to the point where if my hands and forearms are starting to hurt and tighten up I put the guitar down.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

When I retired in 2004, I took up playing guitar only to find my chording hand would go numb after a short while. It would help if I shook my hand to get the blood flowing again. I went to a few doctors and eventually found out it was carpel tunnel. I would complain a bit when jamming with my son and he would say "just play through the numbness". At the time I thought "easier said than than done" but I did and it does not bother me much today. It did happen again when I bought my 12 string a few months ago but is getting better as time goes by. I never did get the operation for carpel tunnel. I guess what I'm saying is, if you try playing and experience a few issues, try what I did and keep playing. Things may work out.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I find that learning now is much harder, since I don't seem to have the focus I had as a young teen. I have no idea why.

Still, I sound better now than I did back then (Ibanez RG --> Ibanez PT-5 --> Peavey Bandit = absolute rubbish)


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Arthritis was mentioned. It doesn't really contribute to neck preference.



Many people claim that thick necks help. For me, they create other problems (like severe strain at the base of my left thumb as if a muscle or ligament has been pulled...but I suppose putting my thumb on the back of the neck might help that) so I have to try multiple necks to find the right one that is neither too thin nor too thick, in other words a Goldilocks neck.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I find that learning now is much harder



Same here. I wonder if that is because, as adults, we tend to think more than teenagers do and thus over-analyze things whereas teenagers just go ahead and do it?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

colchar said:


> Same here. I wonder if that is because, as adults, we tend to think more than teenagers do and thus over-analyze things whereas teenagers just go ahead and do it?


Partly correct. It's not that teenagers don't think about stuff. Rather, if one has accumulated a great deal of tangentially or directly-related knowledge, it gets harder to suppress all the stuff one is reminded of, which can interfere with learning. The _capacity_ for learning remains intact, but the number of obstacles to _efficient_ learning tend to increase. Tabula rasas can be good things AND bad things.


----------

